# Need Disease And Parasite Pictures



## MPG

This would be really helpful to the Fury community.

If you have any photos that are yours and clearly show either:

Fin Rot
Ich/Black Ich
Hith
Dropsy
Pop Eye
Chimple
Heater Burn
Ammonia Burn
anything else major you can think of

We need this for every variation of piranha available.


----------



## AKSkirmish

lol
I got a ton....somewhere.....


----------



## MPG

Find em!









If someone can't upload, just e-mail your pics to mpg20atlivedotcom (@ .) and I can setup an album for the pics on photobucket.


----------



## AKSkirmish

lol
we will see man...I have uploaded them multiple times to this site....they always get lost.......I will about resizing them and maybe posting them again....

Remember I have had some of the worse cases possible in the past.....


----------



## MPG

Yeah I think the way to do it is to upload them to something like photobucket so if they site gets restarted/upgraded again, the pics live on.


----------



## AKSkirmish

View attachment 199450

View attachment 199451

View attachment 199452


----------



## Smoke

S. Manueli

Suspected disease: 

Finrot
Columnaris
Cloudy Eye

Treatment:

Maracyn
Maracyn2
Aquarium Salt

Before:






After:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NVzezciw3k


----------



## MPG

Keep it coming!


----------



## MPG

I don't know if people are just not willing or don't have these pictures, but it would be a great asset to the community if you guys can pitch in.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

I tried this several times man it and it was a big failure but hopefully you succeed where I failed!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

For smokes post. Finrot and Columnaris are 2 different things.


----------



## Smoke

Johnny_Zanni said:


> For smokes post. Finrot and Columnaris are 2 different things.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Smoke said:


> For smokes post. Finrot and Columnaris are 2 different things.











[/quote]

On the flip side. Good job on that Manny. You saved its life and it turned to be a beautiful fish. +10 internets to you.


----------



## Bacon Of Time

Awesome post, Can someone throw up a picture of Heater,salt ammonia burns? Also a pic of the sore ive read some P's get from rubbing along the class.
Labble your picture with what ailnment is being presented


----------



## Vince302

Here is mine ...

Ammonia burn on the eye after a too big wc combined with a too big canister cleaning .(recycle)










Same ammo burn and bottom jaws beat up from smashing into glass ,(small 55gal tank) the eye damage on this one may also be during the mouth accident ... but the ammo burn i experienced before look like this , eye got cloudy.










From my personal experience i would say those two deseases are not critical and recovery is relatively fast .

Lost this guy after fed him a goldfish that i found dead in my other tank during cycle , bad idea



























Principal symptom was: breathing hard, red spot on the skin , lost gravity, fin rot .

My advice would be never feed P's a dead fish and alive only if you have them at home in another tank for couple of month and he's doing fine , , i also have friend who lost P's the same way i did after feeding him sick ALIVE feeders from lfs .

hope this can help other


----------

